# Photo Battle (an arcade game)



## emo (Feb 11, 2006)

me & my wife came from a mall today & saw this arcade game Photo Battle, my first instinct is to take photos of it  .. it has a Minolta joystick  but i did not try to play it.. 

that is me, my wife took these shots, it was under exposed.. i have to adjust it on PS











the Minolta joystick ;D


----------



## Arch (Feb 11, 2006)

Cool i'v never seen that game before, nice one


----------



## emo (Feb 11, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Cool i'v never seen that game before, nice one




it was my first time to see it too  that arcade machine came from Japan..


----------



## THORHAMMER (Feb 12, 2006)

Possibly the most awsome game ive ever seen....


----------



## Corry (Feb 12, 2006)

THAT IS AWESOME! I WANT ONE!


----------



## charizzi (Feb 13, 2006)

wow sounds so interesting!!


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 13, 2006)

How ever does this work???
Nice to see you, by the way, emo! Regards to your wife and thanks for taking these of you!!!


----------



## emo (Feb 13, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> How ever does this work???
> Nice to see you, by the way, emo! Regards to your wife and thanks for taking these of you!!!



thank you so much Lafoto yeah, thanks to her for taking these shots & thanks to everyone replied here  ... the game is like taget shooting, you will pick the scenes that you want to play with wether if its  Sports, Nature & etc. you have to target the frame where the computer want it to be at the right time.. but i'm not sure where to get this game..


----------

